# portumleitung bem router



## tyrael (30. November 2001)

ich habe mir eine umleitung auf meine ip adresse über http://www.dns2go.com besorgt. nun habe ich aber das problem dass er zwar umleitet jedoch nicht auf meinen pc sondern auf meinen router. 
wie kann ich das machen das mein router anfragen über den port 80 (HTML) und 21 (FTP) auf meine interne ip umleitet?????


----------

